# 6 year old intact female, owner getting desperate



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good god... more

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/pet/1182221258.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/pet/1183295724.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pet/1182236777.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I meant to put this in rescue, oops, feel free to move it


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so sad. I'll email her the rescue groups contact info.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe some of these owners should be given free to a good home. Or a not so good one. 

allen


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad... I hope those dogs find great homes soon. You know, I've only ever seen two goldens listed on the San Diego craigslist site.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Usually none here, today there are five, crazy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wasn't RoseClager (?) from Florida looking for a golden (Hendersonville thread)?


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I forward the post to a friend of mine in FL......so I hope she can get the word out.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

I too can help transport should the need arise. People never sese(sp) to amaze me :no:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> How sad... I hope those dogs find great homes soon. You know, I've only ever seen two goldens listed on the San Diego craigslist site.


Did you get frustrated and put Sam and Dillon up? 


Just kidding!:


----------

